# Marine Goodies Must go fast



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
Here is a list of some overstock I have ended up with through trading and I am looking to part with for an awesome deal.

SM
Land Raider Crusader Built Bare Plastic
SM Drop Pod Built Bare Plastic
AoBR Marines Assembled Bare plastic
Aobr Marines Unassembled off sprue Bare Plastic
AoBR Dread assembled Bare Plastic
AoBR Dread unassembled
Rogue Trader Land Raider Spartan Assembled Primed Grey

Eldar
10 Howling Banshee Various stages from primed to base coated
5 Rangers Primed white some partial base coat
8 painted guardians
7 Guardians Primed white
3 warlocks primed black
2 warlocks bare metal
6 fire dragons 5 primed white 1 partially painted
5 striking scorpions Primed Black
3 Scorpions Primed white with some basecoat
1 Scorpions exarch
NIB Jet Bike
1 very nicely painted Avatar

Please PM me with offers 
I am looking to liquidate and open to a good deal

Small list of wants
Swooping Hawks
Orks
IG weapons
Heroclix


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

awww sorry my bad I am in Bloomington Il, USA


----------

